# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Dentysta Warszawa

## mich83

Witam. Po wielu latach zamierzam iść do dentysty na przegląd zębów. Pytanie jakie kliniki stomatologiczne w Warszawie polecacie a jakie trzeba omijać szerokim łukiem ? Oczywiście im niższe ceny tym lepiej :-), ale podstawa to to aby można było zaufać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PrimaDent na ul Targowej i Krożanskiej polecam szczegolnie doktor Kobylińską z Króżąńskiej, ceny w zaleznosci od zeba np jak masz duze wypelnienie to i do 300 zl, ale lepiej robic raz a porzadnie niz kilka razy i zaplacic te kilka razy wiecej. Nie polecam AlexDent marne opinie mają w necie, a i kolezanka byla i powiedziala, ze tam lipna obsługa.

----------


## kalmer

Jeśli ktoś ci tutaj jakąś poleca, to nie korzystaj z niej - lepiej popytaj wśród znajomych, rodziny, a przede wszystkim dbaj o higienę jamy ustnej. Tylko przy odpowiednim podejściu uzyskasz zęby, które po prostu będą wyglądały idealnie - tylko uzyskanie takiego efektu, wymaga wielu kroków i czasu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat korzystam z PrimaDent i moge polecic, kelmer a Ty idz i nadal reklamuj jakas paste bo sie nic nie znasz. I uwazasz ze pasta jedna zalatwia wszystkie sprawy LOL.

----------


## kalmer

Hehe... ja piszę o tym, z czego korzystam, opisuje własne doświadczenia. A ty reklamujesz dentystę u którego nigdy nie byłeś i w dodatku jako anonim.
Brawo!

----------


## antyspamowiec

PrimaDent wy%&*))_ z tym spamem i przynajmniej zatrudniaj ludzi, którzy potrafią pisać po polsku.
Akurat Kalmer pisze 10 razy bardziej sensownie niż ty!

----------


## kalmer

Dzięki ;-) Chyba najlepsze podsumowanie całości. Mówiąc kolegi językiem LOL. Pewnie jednak już przed inaugurację roku szkolnego nie zdąży nic napisać i chwała Bogu ;-)

----------


## CentrumDemed

Pozwolimy sobie polecić własne usługi. Można uczciwie powiedzieć, że nie jesteśmy drodzy a lekarze są z różnych dziedzin, więc można mówić o kompleksowości leczenia.

----------


## Vicky

Zapytaj znajomych, dostaniesz rzetelne rekomendacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja korzystam z usług centrum vita medica, nigdy nie ma problemu by w nagłych wypadkach ustawić się na dogodny termin wizyty, przyjemna atmosfera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno nie korzystaj z tych na grouponie, to najgorszy szajs. Zreszta najlepiej sie popytac wsrod znajomych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kelmer sam reklamuje paste a innym wytyka  :Big Grin:  Dzieciak  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja polecam dr Stępnia na Puławskiej.Fajny lekarz,pracuje długo i ceny ma bardzo przystępne.Świetny specjalista i implantolog.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drodzy forumowicze. Jak wszyscy wiecie fora są po to, żeby sobie wzajemnie pomagać i wymieniać się swoimi doświadczeniami. Nie bulwersujcie się, że ktos poleca konkretnego specjalistę bo po to są własnie fora! Nie każdy pisząc tutaj reklamuje swoje usługi, są tez i tacy którzy po prostu chca podzielić sie z innymi swoimi doswiadczeniami. Każdy ma prawo polecić swojego, sprawdzonego dentystę. Ja też niedawno stałam przed tym problemem, bo przeprowadziłam się ponad rok temu do stolicy i długo szukałam dobrego lekarza nie tylko stomatologa, ale tez dermatologa i ginekologa. Jesli chodzi o stomatologa to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić klinikę Bo-dental w Warszawie w dzielnicy Praga Południe, dokladnie na Międzyborskiej 60/62. Mieszkam na Ursynowie i odległośc jaką musze pokonać do kliniki nie przeraza mnie bo czasem warto dłuzej jechać ale mieć pewność, że jest sie w dobrych rękach. O klinice dowiedzialam się od koleżanki z pracy, z polecenia i wierzcie mi ale juz nigdy nie zmienię dentysty. Jak sie okazuje prawie wszyscy z mojej pracy jak mają problem to jadą wlasnie tam.  Ceny mają naprawdę ok, a podejscie do pacjenta pelne profesjonalizmu. Nie robią fuszerki i nie traktują mnie rzeczowo. Przy kazdej wizycie zawsze wszystko wyjaśnią. Przyznam ze stan mojego uzębienia nie był dobry i bałam się, ze na wstępie otrzymam z ust dentysty kilka niefajnych uwag, ze tak zaniedbałam zęby. A tu niespodzianka żadnych uwag, komentarzy. Teraz jestem w trakcie leczenia zebów, jak wszystko porobie tak jak trzeba to mam w planach je prostować nakladkami  clear aligner. Swietna sprawa, poczytajcie sobie na ich stronie internetowej. Zycze wszystkim znalezienia tego najlepszego specjalisty, ja juz swojego na szczęscie znalazłam.

----------


## EwelinaDorek

Jak dla mnie w Warszawie bardzo dobrą kliniką dentystyczną jest Odent. Jesteśmy pod ich opieką całą rodziną i muszę powiedzieć, że nie spotkałam się jeszcze z negatywną opinią, nawet od dzieci, które wiadomo, jak bardzo uwielbiają chodzić od dentystów. Mają tam swój kącik zabaw i szczerze mówiąc tak szybko im mija czas, że nawet nie pamiętają w tej zabawię, że są u dentysty albo, że czeka ich wizyta na fotelu  :Smile:

----------


## kasiakown

na tej stronie http://www.tourmedica.pl/kliniki/stomatologia/warszawa/ masz 11 gabinetów z podanymi cennikami, więc na pewno znajdziesz cos odpowiedneog dla siebie

----------


## Nonkka

Ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić klinikę Dental-Design Jaworska z Pruszkowa (niedaleko Warszawy). Leczę się tam już od dłuższego czasu i jestem naprawdę zadowolona. Ostatnio miałam robiony skaling i możecie nie wierzyć, ale nic nie bolało!  :Smile:  Pracują tam sami najlepsi fachowy, może to dlatego. Ponadto nigdy nie widziałam tak dobrze wyposażonych sal, oni tam mają w zasadzie wszystko.

----------


## matusz

ja polecam Boramed w Wawie - bardzo dobrzy lekarze a atmosfera tam panująca jest fajna..wizyty u dentysty już tak mnie nie stresują!

----------


## darianowicka

Mogę polecić Eurodental - gabinety w Warszawie, które pracują również na Lux Med, jeśli ktoś ma usługę medyczną. Zjeździłam kilka gabinetów i dopiero tam po kilku latach męki mogę bez wstydu się uśmiechać. Polecam konsultację tam, z resztą teraz do 15.10.17. można skorzystać z tej usługi bezpłatnie.

----------


## Malinkaa__

Eurodental na Kasprowicza, mam pod domem za co duży plus  :Smile:  Korzystamy z całą rodziną, ja mąż i dzieciaki. Fachowa obsługa, podejście do dzieci i ceny nie są kosmiczne. Osobiście polecam.

----------


## Kepnerka

Eurodental faktycznie to dobry wybór, ja jestem ich pacjentka już kilka miesięcy. Ceny przystępne, bardzo dobrzy dentyści. I mają 4 placówki, więc zawsze można wybrać jakąś blisko domu czy pracy.

----------


## murawska

a aj z kolei chodzę do Eurodental ale przy Nowowiejskiej, super się tam czuje, do dentysyty co prawda chodzić nie lubię ale tam się nie stresje jak jestemna wizycie no i oferują wysoką jakość usług, a dla mnie o najważniejsze.

----------


## lonka

Najlepiej kliniki, które mają na wyposażeniu sprzęt, ale to też nie jest wymóg. Czasami świetny lekarz przyjmuje w małym gabinecie, gdzie nie ma miejsca na takie rzeczy, a przecież szkoda rezygnować z dobrego specjalisty z tego powodu. W razie czego wszelkie badania jak RTG itd. można od ręki zrobić w Diagdent na Białołęce albo Pradze

----------


## Sabina R.

Od dłuższego czasu jestem pacjentką dr Suchory Jasińskiej i szczerze to chyba najlepszy stomatolog u jakiego byłam. Na maxa cierpliwa, bardzo sympatyczna a wiedzy i umiejętności większość warszawskich lekarzy  może jej pozazdrościć. Przyjmuje w Ober Clinic (Centrum). Po pierwszej wizycie już wiedziałam, że u Pani dr zostanę na dłużej. Polecam szczególnie tym, którzy się wizyt u dentystów boją. Pani doktor ma super podejście.

----------


## Eksa

ja bardzo cenię sobie Centrum Demed w Warszawie - miejsce w którym wiem, że wyleczą zęby dokładnie, dobrze i bez bólu!

----------


## salsax

W Warszawie jest sporo dobrych stomatologów. Nie ma co stawiać na jeden gabinet, czy jednego człowieka, bo każdy lekarz może mieć gorszy dzień. Dla mnie zawsze ważne są informacje. Dużo przed zabiegiem czytałam artykułów i dodatkowo rozmawiałam ze swoim stomatologiem. To redukowało zawsze stres i wszystko kończyło się dobrze.

----------


## Oppka

no tak ale np ja chodząc od roku do Demedu ani razu nie zawiodłam się na leczeniu...czy zwykły przegląd, borowanie czy kanałówka. Wszystko jak dla mnie bardzo ok tam jest. Także trzymam się tego miejsca  :Smile:

----------


## mokebe

Zdecydowanie Ferreus , mieszczący się na Starej Pradze. Nie jestem w stanie zlecić ilości usług, z których miałem okazję tam korzystać. Ortodoncja, chirurgia, czy wstawienie nowego zęba. Wszystko odbyło się bez zbędnego pośpiechu, jednak z ogromną starannością. Również pod względem cen nie mają sobie równych.  :Smile:

----------


## Sandrasa

Ja w Warszawie jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - stomatologia bardzo na plus - dokładnie, delikatnie i w miłej atmosferze! polecam!

----------


## Gośkas

Faktycznie jest to bardzo dobry gabinet - szczerze mówiąc chodzę tam od niedawna ale trafiłam w dziesiątkę - zdecydowanie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Warszawie chodzę do Enelmedu, już przekonałam się kilka razy, że mają bardzo dobrych dentystów i mogę polecić. Ja robiłam kanałowe. Mój starszy syn regularnie chodzi na piaskowanie, jest zadowolony.

----------


## Bezz

Ja polecam Ratyńscy Dental Clinik - bardzo fajna klinika, przyjazna i co istotne leczą dokładnie. Bez fuszerki!

----------


## Mia88

Ratyńscy dental clinic - mój ulubiony gabinet od niedawna . Raz ,ze wgl mam bardzo dogodny dojazd metrem albo autobusem ,Poza tym bardzo dobrzy lekarze . Ceny adekwatne do oferowanej jakosci usług  :Wink:

----------


## Lucjana

W Warszawie to Dental Clinic - bardzo dobra stomatologia, miło, delikatnie i pełen profesjonalizm.

----------


## Hynday

Ja mam najblizej do Centrum Demed na Woli  :Wink:  Tutaj zaczęłam chodzić na wizyty i leczyć zęby. cennik przystępny , lekarze bardzo w porządku . Po leczeniu nie miałam żadnej komplikacji  :Wink:

----------


## Zewka

Ja niestety musze dojeżdżać ale Centrum Demed dla mnie jest na tyle fajnym miejscem że wolę dojeżdżać i miec pewność że wszystko będzie ok niż szukać czegoś niepewnego bliżej...

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih

----------


## Dimua

Na pograniczu Bielan i Żoliborza  jest gabinet Ratynscy Dental Clinic . Jest tu m.in mozliwosc leczenia próchincy metodą bezinwazyjna czyli bez wiercenia.Jak macie poczatkowe stadium próchnicy to warto wlasnie o tej metodzie pomyśleć  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też do EnelMedu chodzę w Warszawie i bardzo sobie chwalę! W ogóle to teraz korzystam też z aplikacji w telefoni, żeby się umówić na wizytę - bardzo fajne ułatwienie i oszczędność czasu, polecam!

----------


## Axxas

no ja w enel medzie miałam okazję leczyć zeby i średnio byłam zadowolona. dlatego poszukałam innego miejsca i trafiłam do centrum demed - myślę ze jest to miejsce w którym zatrzymam sie dłużej - bardzo komfortowo się czuję w tym gabinecie i dobrze leczą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Enelmed ma super dentystów, polecam!

----------


## Rozalias

szczerze mówiąc to ja jestem wlasnie zadowolona z Centrum Demed - mają super profesjonalną obsługę, miłą i konkretną. tacy dentyści są bardzo cenni!

----------


## Eleonora22

Maestria. Właśnie jestem ich pacjentką. Narazie leczę drobne ubytki stomatologiczne, ale czeka mnie również implant, bo brakuje mi jednego zęba. Narazie jestem bardzo zadowolona

----------


## TadzioX

Pod względem implantologii Maestria moim zdaniem jest bardzo dobrą kliniką. Mój ojciec u nich robił jeden implant oraz most protetyczny. Bardzo ładnie wygląda.

----------


## Marbelka

Centrum Demed jest bardzo ok - bez bólu, bez stresu. Jeżeli można tak powiedzieć, to siedzenie u nich na fotelu dentystycznym to nawet przyjemność!

----------


## Klara91

Najlepsi specjaliści są w Lux Med. MAM wykupiony u nich pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort i jestem bardzo zadowolona z jakości ich usług. Od razu widać, że to dentyści z dużym doświadczeniem i wiedzą. To świetna opcja dla osób, które już mają u nich pakiet medyczny, bo za niewielkie pieniądze mogą dokupić sobie kompleksową opiekę stomatologiczną.

----------


## Kaspa

Ja jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - dentyści są na prawdę dokładni, dobry sprzęt i miłą atmosfera. Tak można leczyć zęby

----------


## Krainka

Ja polecam centrum Demed na Woli. Dobra lokalizacja gabinetu, dobry personel i przede wszystkim rozsądne ceny. Cena leczenia jest od razu przedstawiona na początku, takze potem też nie ma żadnych niespodzianek .

----------


## itilka

Klara91 a możesz coś więcej napisać o tym pakiecie stomatologicznym Komfort w Lux Medzie? ja właśnie szukam takiego rozwiązania dla siebie, chcę regularnie kontrolować zęby więc takie rozwiązanie jak najbardziej mi pasuje, pytanie tylko jaki to koszt i jakie trzeba spełniać warunki, żeby wykupić taki pakiet.

----------


## Najka

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z Centrum Demed  - szczerze mówiąc to jest jedna z lepszych klinik stomatologicznych! leczenie zębów to pierwsza klasa!

----------


## zassik

Zdecydowanie jest to dobry gabinet! ja idąc tam wiem że wszystko będzie dobrze i dokładnie wyleczone! polecam gorąco!

----------


## Torek

Ja jestem zadowolona z Centrum demed - bardzo mają dobre ceny, przystępne i przede wszystkim dobrze i skutecznie leczą zęby! moim zdaniem warto u nich leczyć!

----------


## Fakirra

Tak zdecydowanie Centrum Demed jest dobrym miejscem! ja osobiście jestem z tego gabinetu zadowolona i myślę ze prędko nie zmienię gabinetu!

----------


## topis

no ja też uważam że Centrum Demed jest doskonałym gabinetem, dokładnie leczą, mają podejście do pacjenta....szczerze mówiąc bardzo ok jest to miejsce! polecam!

----------


## Vanessa Wu

Mi jest o wiele bliżej do gabinetu Ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Pierwszy raz poszłam tam pod koniec zeszłego roku. Miałam problem z dolną piątką, gdzie robił mi się już zgorzel. Miałam leczenie kanałowe pod mikroskopem. Zabieg się udał i mam uratowany ząb. Jak narazie po dziś dzień nic mi się z nim nie dzieje.

----------


## tristka

ja mam pakiet stomatologicznyc z Lux Medu i w ramach pakietu mam dostęp do wszyskich placówek stomatologicznych na terenie warszawy wiec nie mam tutaj żadnych ograniczeń, a to bardzo komfortowe bo mogę w dowolnym miejscu miasta zamówić sobie wizytę praktycznie z dnia na dzień.

----------


## kamilkoniczyna

halo halo fgfgfg

----------


## taleka

Ja właśnie zdecydowałam się na ten pakiet stomatologiczny komfort, rzeczywiście się to opłaca bo w ramach abonamentu masz nieograniczoną ilość wizyt u dentysty, więc można regularnie dbać o jamę ustną.

----------


## Paulalan

Ja również po wielu latach przerwy trafiłam z polecenia do Demeter na Białostockiej i teraz regularnie tam chodzę. Wspaniali lekarze, bardzo profesjonalni. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić  :Wink:

----------


## Salomea

Dobrze przed takim kompleksowym leczeniem zrobić prześwietlenie zębów. Ja robiłam w pracowni Diagdent w dzielnicy Włochy. Jestem zadowolona z obsługi , nie było wcale kolejki a zdjęcie odebrałąm praktycznie od razu i to z opisem.

----------


## hania34

Ja sobie chwalę B2 Dental Clinic - dość szybkie terminy i bardzo miła opieka, ceny mają też dobre

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Ursynowie jest bardzo dobre centrum stomatologiczne Demed. Ja u nich leczę zęby. Moim stomatologiem jest tam pani Katarzyna Mąkosa. Na szczęście już tylko jeden ząb został do leczenia i będzie wszystko jak trzeba  :Smile:

----------


## paltka

ja miałam zęby do leczenia i zdecydowałam się na eurodental. tam leczyłam zęby i jestem bardzo zadowolona, efekt super, obsługa na najwyższym poziomie i cena też bardzo dobra.

----------


## emerka

ja też polecam eurodental, pracują tam naprawdę wysokiej jakości specjaliści, pełen profesjonalizm, dzięki nim mam zęby zadbane i nie obawiam się, że jak będzie potrzeba wyleczyć zęba na cito to zawsze mają dla mnie miejsce.

----------


## Danielka

W Wawie to lubię Centrum Demed - mają dobrych lekarzy, rzetelnych, leczą zęby bezboleśnie. szczerze mówiąc nie mam zamiaru zmieniać miejsca leczenia zębów!

----------


## jeleszka

Ja w warszawie korzystam z usług eurodental, mam unich wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny, płacę niecałe 50 zł ale mogę korzystać z nieograniczonej ilości wizyt, dla mnie to idealne rozwiązanie ponieważ lubię cały czas mieć zeby pod stała kontrolą.

----------


## Mariska

no ja wlasnie byłam w Centrum Demed i szczerze mowiac doskonale mi naprawili uzębienie i teraz nie boję sie w ogóle uśmiechać!

----------


## Arinka

no i zdecydowanie to jest dobry pomysł, ja jestem bardzo zadowolona bo mam zdrowe zęby i doskonałą opiekę dentystyczną!

----------


## Czessk

Moim zdaniem tak jak ktos powyzej napisal warto sie procz posluchania polecen osob tutaj piszacych faktycznie zapoznac z oferowanymi uslugami i jakoscia kliniki. Ja chodze do elektoralnej i przekonaly mnie metamorfozy telewizyjne jednej z dentystek tam pracujacych, takze polecam i tak jak mowie najlepiej sprawdz sobie uslugi na stronie

----------


## Majeczka91

Ja chodzę do Dentart, dobrzy fachowcy, wszystko profesjonalnie i rzeczowo. Mają sposoby na znieczulenie bez strachu.

----------

